# Voodoo Hoodoo party - some pics



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

Here's the link to our Web site where you can see a few pics of our party, as well as Halloween night. For any who are interested and - like us - already planning for next year (heehee), I'll post a more detailed "party report" later on what we did and how it worked out. For now, it's taken all my brain power getting my site updated lol

Hope y'all enjoy! P.S. There's a lot more pics - and detailed ones at that - but, I didn't take them and am waiting on the various people to get those pics to me. I can't wait!! They keep telling me how great the pics turned out. The teases!  Once they come in, I'll probably put some more up and repost to let y'all know they're available if'n you want to take a look.

Here's the site:

http://home.earthlink.net/~llondra/id14.html


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Nice pics! Your spider victim looks really cool!

http://photos.yahoo.com/lhallow
"Beware the Jabberwock, my son! The jaws that bite, the claws that catch!"


----------

